# Multiple msifire cyls 1,2,3



## JHB1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi

2000 B5 30V 5spd I am get multiple misfires on cylinders 1 , 2 3. Repalced the coil pack same think had a rattle under the car a couple of weeks before this started. Thought it was a loose heat sheild the rattle stopped and now I have the misfire . Bad cat?

Thanks John


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Check the timing of the engine. When was the last time you had a timing belt changed? All three at one time points to an idler roller going bad, cam chain tensioner not working, or cam position sensor kind of thing.


----------



## JHB1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Timing belt and all changed 4 years 50k ago unplugged the MAF runs fine now will try cleaning the maf and see what happens
Thanks


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

the rattle was probably a cat breaking down and its probably now in your muffler


----------



## Jeffus13 (Apr 12, 2009)

MAF cleaning works wonders... i was getting cold start multiple misfires and the CRC MAF cleaner fixed it right up.


----------



## DopeAudi (Jan 18, 2010)

your cat on the passenger side has went out. same thing happened on mine just order some magnaflow high flow cats 2.25" on ebay for $65 a piece and get those welded on and your good to go


----------

